
AAPL hits $1T market cap according to Apple’s own Stocks app, but it is wrong - aaronbrethorst
https://9to5mac.com/2018/08/02/apple-becomes-first-company-to-hit-1-trillion-market-cap-according-to-apples-own-stocks-app/
======
colejohnson66
The title has since been changed and an update posted at the top of the
article:

> Update: 11:49 AAPL has now passed the $1T mark and is the world’s first
> trillion dollar company.

------
IloveHN84
It doesn't take count of discounted/light taxation (especially in Europe) that
many small businesses don't have

